# September 08, 2009 - My Kids Will Be Truant!!



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

We will not be sending our kids to school on Tuesday September 08, 2009 if their school intends to broadcast this indoctrination propaganda.

The Hitler reincarnate wont be directly addressing my 2cd and 3rd grade kids.

Obama's Sept. 8 speech to schoolchildren

President Obama?s Address to Students Across America September 8, 2009


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Amen Koz.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Good for you. Maybe this will spread


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothing is beneath this assclown.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I posted it on my facebook and also to Michele McPhee's page.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't let you kids be truant, the Sheriffs will come for them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

This is getting scary real fast! Americans better revolt during the next election cycle or the America of our the Forefathers will be at the bottom of the slippery slope.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

lucky for me i watch cable, but my birthday is ruined :-(


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Lesson Plan Links:
http://www.ed.gov/teachers/how/lessons/prek-6.pdf

http://www.ed.gov/teachers/how/lessons/7-12.pdf

Link to an article: Consent Of The Governed: Obama To Address School Children - Noon - Sept. 8

I would bet my GD house that when GHW Bush did his speech from a school back in the day, it didn't come with 'lesson plans' and a whole bunch of teachers getting wood over it.

I went down to my kids school today and asked what they knew about it. Luckily, I still live in a district where they say Christmas. They didn't know anything about the speech, and said they didn't have the capability to broadcast it (bullshit, because all the rooms have internet). But I made it very clear that my son was not to be included in any of the 'education'


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqcPA1ysSbw[/nomedia]

I would not have believed it if I had not seen it myself! What a vile propaganda video this is, made by Demi Moore, Aston Kutcher and other Hollywood retards! Propaganda like this has not been seen since National Socialism in Germany, and Mussolini and the Fascists in Italy. My God, what have we elected?

Just remember these assholes in this video, and PLEDGE to not support them by watching their movies,buying their products, music...etc etc....!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

7costanza said:


> YouTube - I Pledge!


I think I just threw up alot in my mouth................


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I couldnt take more then 20 seconds of that 'pledge'


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Now I see why it was so easy for Hitler, Stalin, Chavez, and every other whack job to win over the sheep. People are just plan dumb. Any parent who is willing to allow this deserves to have a dumb ass sheep for a child.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

JAP...I know it sucks but try to watch the entire video its the ending that is the most disgusting part. Also try to send it to every person you know.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> YouTube - I Pledge!
> 
> I would not have believed it if I had not seen it myself! What a vile propaganda video this is, made by Demi Moore, Aston Kutcher and other Hollywood retards! Propaganda like this has not been seen since National Socialism in Germany, and Mussolini and the Fascists in Italy. My God, what have we elected?
> 
> Just remember these assholes in this video, and PLEDGE to not support them by watching their movies,buying their products, music...etc etc....!!!!


Oh yeah, there's something in the water supply up in the hills giving these goofs a severely distorted view of the world and an absurd level of self importance... 
That assclown freak who is pledging "allegiance to the funk" can kiss my funkin' bleep. It simply amazes me to see the amount of crap magazines dedicated to these fifteen minute nobody's every time i'm at the grocery store check out.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Aaaaand the books:

Sept 8th&#8230; Here are two of the books on Obama your kids are expected to read&#8230;


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I pledge to continue watching the History Channel & reading books. Thanks to those two activities, I haven't the slightest idea who half of those morons are. 

As for the indocrination lessons, I really hope they don't show it at my daughter's school. It would make every penny of my tuition check worth it if they don't. But if they do, she will have my permission to go to the nurses office & ask to be sent home due to the sudden onset of nausea that will just coincidentally come over her as the lessons begin.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have faith in the young people. Sort of. But there's an excellent chance they'll all rebel against having "The Establishment" shoved down their throats.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

This is why I laugh at all you stupid clowns that talk about your G.I. Joe bullshit and terrorist attacks.

This country is being eaten up through the insides and all you clowns are stock piling guns and are waiting for the next attack when it already happened, dumbasses.

Who's the dummy?

Definitely not Obama.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SIG HEIL*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If this does not scare you and make you think that this guy is a raving lunatic I don't know
what will.

It is Nazi Germany all over again, Sig Heil Obama.

Next everyone will be doing the goose-step.

SIG HEIL! OBAMA GESTAPO YOUTH is at your front door.

Obama...Sig Heil Mien Fuhrer He is NOT MY President and never will be.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I will say this...the front of MSN.COM has a story about the outrage over Obama speaking to their kids so maybe some sheep are starting to wake up.

Critics take aim at Obama's speech to kids - White House- msnbc.com


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Its one thing to speak to adults that can research what you are saying and form thier own opinion. Its quite another to preach to small children that are told from an early age to listen to adults. I guess he is trying to get them young so he can "change" the next generation and tell them how wonderful socialism is. This make me physically sick and I dont have children.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Obama goes back to school - Yahoo! News


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

kttref said:


> Aaaaand the books:
> 
> Sept 8th&#8230; Here are two of the books on Obama your kids are expected to read&#8230;


Are you frickin' kidding me! What a self inflated ass pushing book sales for another ass!

Read about me! Love me, i'm so much better than YOU! It's all about me, Odrama! Me, me, me...oh, MEEEEEEEEE (and Oprah):flipoff:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*White House Withdraws Call for Students to 'Help' Obama*

*President Obama's plan to speak to the nation's schoolchildren in a video address next week erupted into controversy as critics claimed he was trying to indoctrinate America's kids. *

FOXNews.com
Thursday, September 03, 2009

936 Comments |  Add Comment 

The Obama administration is rethinking its course recommendations for students ahead of President Obama's address to the the nation's schoolchildren next week, rewriting its suggestions to teachers for student assignments on how to "help the president."
White House aides said the language was supposed to be an inspirational, pro-education message to America's youths, but its unintended consequences were evident.
Among the activities initially suggested for pre-K to 6th grade students was to "write letters to themselves about what they can do to help the president."
Another assignment for students after hearing the speech was to discuss what "the president wants us to do." 
The suggestion about writing letters has since been changed to: "Write letters to themselves about how they can achieve their short-term and long-term education goals. These would be collected and redistributed at an appropriate later date by the teacher to make students accountable to their goals."
White House spokesman Tommy Vietor said the changes to the language are intended to make the lesson plans clearer. He added that the speech is not a policy speech, but is intended to encourage kids to work hard and commit to school.

Full Story;

White House Withdraws Call for Students to 'Help' Obama - Political News - FOXNews.com

Click here to read the Washington Times article.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow 936 comments.


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

My daughter will not be in school on the 8th, we have that day planned to be at the range. Oh and Maobama :flipoff:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

celticsfan said:


> Don't let you kids be truant, the Sheriffs will come for them!


Good luck....they're going to be unarmed.

I'm not.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

I will get confirmation today from my son if his school in NH is going to be showing Usurper.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mtc said:


> My son's "assignment"'s would simply be... "I want to help the President by impeaching him and electing a true Patriot and Protector of our Great Nation".
> 
> Oh - but the BEST part is - they don't even HAVE History this semester!!!


They DON'T have history? How can you eliminate history from the curriculum? WTF are they doing all day, basket weaving?



kwflatbed said:


> *White House Withdraws Call for Students to 'Help' Obama*
> 
> *President Obama's plan to speak to the nation's schoolchildren in a video address next week erupted into controversy as critics claimed he was trying to indoctrinate America's kids. *
> FOXNews.com
> ...


I love seeing this fool get slapped back to reality.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

It gives me hope when many of the sheeple see this for what it is politics not education. Please Obama keep doing what you're doing by publicly showing your socialistic agenda. It's a good thing he is not smart enough to do this more covertly. Six months ago many of Obama's critics were touted as racist or radical, slowly the sheeple are looking more and more to them for guidance.

Hopefully it will show at the polls in 2010 then again in 2012.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

I called the school superintendent's office, and was told it was left up to each principal's discretion. I then left a message for the superintendent that I was vehemently opposed to showing this to the students, and if it was being shown, my children were staying home.

I e-mailed the principal, but for some reason, I don't think my inbox or phone is going to be seeing much activity before Tuesday....looks like my kids are getting furloughed, just to be on the safe side.

Everyone be sure to vote in the poll;

http://www.patriotledger.com/news/e...nt-s-address-to-students-stirring-controversy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you for voting!



Yes 49% (147 votes) 


No 51% (153 votes) 


Total Votes: 300


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for voting!
Yes 49% (148 votes)
No 51% (155 votes)
Total Votes: 303


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Update....got a reply from the principal....it's being shown live to grades 3 & 4, and if it's decided it's "developmentally appropriate", then grades 1 & 2 will be shown it on tape on Wednesday.

Guess what? I've already decided it's not developmentally appropriate for my kids. Looks like they're getting Wednesday off, instead.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

The best thing is I already took Tuesday off before I even knew the Messiah was even going to be spewing his socialist propaganda. This is working out well for me and my boys.



Delta784 said:


> Update....got a reply from the principal....it's being shown live to grades 3 & 4, and if it's decided it's "developmentally appropriate", then grades 1 & 2 will be shown it on tape on Wednesday.
> 
> Guess what? I've already decided it's not developmentally appropriate for my kids. Looks like they're getting Wednesday off, instead.


This is what we get when a socialist government runs our education system.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It's 54% NO at the time of this post.

I can't frickin' believe the Catholic schools are falling for it too. Just got the following from my kids school, fortunately, they are not yet in fourth grade although they will be advised.

"Please be advised that children in grades 4-8 will watch the Presidential address to students with their teachers. The address is expected to be 15-20 minutes long. Details appear below.
At 12:00 p.m., Eastern Time (ET) on Tuesday, 9/8/09, President Barack Obama will deliver a national address to the students of America. During this special address, the president will speak directly to the nation's children and youth about persisting and succeeding in school. *The president will challenge students to work hard, set educational goals, and take responsibility for their learning.*"

Yeah, i'm sure our community organizer worked hard a day in his life.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

sgthoskins said:


> I will get confirmation today from my son if his school in NH is going to be showing Usurper.


Sgt. H. - my wife volunteers at my boys' schools a few days a week and as of yesterday they hadn't heard anything from the school district on whether or not it will be broadcast.
We live in a predominately conservative town (I think you know it), so my guess is it wont be shown.
But the teachers were told that we would be dismissing the posse if those plans should change.
My wife mentioned that both teachers were extremely supportive of that and agreed to oblige those requests.



Delta784 said:


> Good luck....they're going to be unarmed. I'm not.


 Armed or not, the big money action is on you Brucious! 



mtc said:


> My son's "assignment"'s would simply be... "I want to help the President by impeaching him and electing a true Patriot and Protector of our Great Nation".


You said it sweetheart.


mtc said:


> Oh - but the BEST part is - they don't even HAVE History this semester!!!


Was it offered and they elected not to take it, or was not even offered MT?



jettsixx said:


> Its one thing to speak to adults that can research what you are saying and form thier own opinion. Its quite another to preach to small children that are told from an early age to listen to adults. I guess he is trying to get them young so he can "change" the next generation and tell them how wonderful socialism is. This make me physically sick and I dont have children.


You nailed it Jett. Progressive Indoctrination 101; bypass the parents and target the children.
It's been a philosophy of the left since the 60's.
And they take their time, 1 small brick at a time.



MetrowestPD said:


> Hopefully it will show at the polls in 2010 then again in 2012.


From your lips to Gods ears my friend.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

The creation of ( The Obama Youth)


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> We will not be sending our kids to school on Tuesday September 08, 2009 if their school intends to broadcast this indoctrination propaganda.
> 
> The Hitler reincarnate wont be directly addressing my 2cd and 3rd grade kids.
> 
> ...


Good for you Koz!! Schools are for learning anyways. Kids don't need to get sucked into his nonesense dribble....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*White House Releases Obama's School Speech *


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Prepared Remarks of President Barack Obama*
*Back to School Event *
Arlington, Virginia
September 8, 2009​
The President: Hello everyone - how's everybody doing today? I'm here with students at Wakefield High School in Arlington, Virginia. And we've got students tuning in from all across America, kindergarten through twelfth grade. I'm glad you all could join us today.

I know that for many of you, today is the first day of school. And for those of you in kindergarten, or starting middle or high school, it's your first day in a new school, so it's understandable if you're a little nervous. I imagine there are some seniors out there who are feeling pretty good right now, with just one more year to go. And no matter what grade you're in, some of you are probably wishing it were still summer, and you could've stayed in bed just a little longer this morning.

I know that feeling. When I was young, my family lived in Indonesia for a few years, and my mother didn't have the money to send me where all the American kids went to school. So she decided to teach me extra lessons herself, Monday through Friday - at 4:30 in the morning.

Now I wasn't too happy about getting up that early. A lot of times, I'd fall asleep right there at the kitchen table. But whenever I'd complain, my mother would just give me one of those looks and say, "This is no picnic for me either, buster."

So I know some of you are still adjusting to being back at school. But I'm here today because I have something important to discuss with you. I'm here because I want to talk with you about your education and what's expected of all of you in this new school year.

Now I've given a lot of speeches about education. And I've talked a lot about responsibility.

I've talked about your teachers' responsibility for inspiring you, and pushing you to learn.

I've talked about your parents' responsibility for making sure you stay on track, and get your homework done, and don't spend every waking hour in front of the TV or with that Xbox.

I've talked a lot about your government's responsibility for setting high standards, supporting teachers and principals, and turning around schools that aren't working where students aren't getting the opportunities they deserve.

But at the end of the day, we can have the most dedicated teachers, the most supportive parents, and the best schools in the world - and none of it will matter unless all of you fulfill your responsibilities. Unless you show up to those schools; pay attention to those teachers; listen to your parents, grandparents and other adults; and put in the hard work it takes to succeed.

And that's what I want to focus on today: the responsibility each of you has for your education. I want to start with the responsibility you have to yourself.

Every single one of you has something you're good at. Every single one of you has something to offer. And you have a responsibility to yourself to discover what that is. That's the opportunity an education can provide.

Maybe you could be a good writer - maybe even good enough to write a book or articles in a newspaper - but you might not know it until you write a paper for your English class. Maybe you could be an innovator or an inventor - maybe even good enough to come up with the next iPhone or a new medicine or vaccine - but you might not know it until you do a project for your science class. Maybe you could be a mayor or a Senator or a Supreme Court Justice, but you might not know that until you join student government or the debate team.

And no matter what you want to do with your life - I guarantee that you'll need an education to do it. You want to be a doctor, or a teacher, or a police officer? You want to be a nurse or an architect, a lawyer or a member of our military? You're going to need a good education for every single one of those careers. You can't drop out of school and just drop into a good job. You've got to work for it and train for it and learn for it.

And this isn't just important for your own life and your own future. What you make of your education will decide nothing less than the future of this country. What you're learning in school today will determine whether we as a nation can meet our greatest challenges in the future.

You'll need the knowledge and problem-solving skills you learn in science and math to cure diseases like cancer and AIDS, and to develop new energy technologies and protect our environment. You'll need the insights and critical thinking skills you gain in history and social studies to fight poverty and homelessness, crime and discrimination, and make our nation more fair and more free. You'll need the creativity and ingenuity you develop in all your classes to build new companies that will create new jobs and boost our economy.

We need every single one of you to develop your talents, skills and intellect so you can help solve our most difficult problems. If you don't do that - if you quit on school - you're not just quitting on yourself, you're quitting on your country.

Now I know it's not always easy to do well in school. I know a lot of you have challenges in your lives right now that can make it hard to focus on your schoolwork.

I get it. I know what that's like. My father left my family when I was two years old, and I was raised by a single mother who struggled at times to pay the bills and wasn't always able to give us things the other kids had. 
There were times when I missed having a father in my life. There were times when I was lonely and felt like I didn't fit in.

So I wasn't always as focused as I should have been. I did some things I'm not proud of, and got in more trouble than I should have. And my life could have easily taken a turn for the worse.

But I was fortunate. I got a lot of second chances and had the opportunity to go to college, and law school, and follow my dreams. My wife, our First Lady Michelle Obama, has a similar story. Neither of her parents had gone to college, and they didn't have much. But they worked hard, and she worked hard, so that she could go to the best schools in this country.

Some of you might not have those advantages. Maybe you don't have adults in your life who give you the support that you need. Maybe someone in your family has lost their job, and there's not enough money to go around. Maybe you live in a neighborhood where you don't feel safe, or have friends who are pressuring you to do things you know aren't right.

But at the end of the day, the circumstances of your life - what you look like, where you come from, how much money you have, what you've got going on at home - that's no excuse for neglecting your homework or having a bad attitude. That's no excuse for talking back to your teacher, or cutting class, or dropping out of school. That's no excuse for not trying.

Where you are right now doesn't have to determine where you'll end up. No one's written your destiny for you. Here in America, you write your own destiny. You make your own future.

That's what young people like you are doing every day, all across America.

Young people like Jazmin Perez, from Roma, Texas. Jazmin didn't speak English when she first started school. Hardly anyone in her hometown went to college, and neither of her parents had gone either. But she worked hard, earned good grades, got a scholarship to Brown University, and is now in graduate school, studying public health, on her way to being Dr. Jazmin Perez.

I'm thinking about Andoni Schultz, from Los Altos, California, who's fought brain cancer since he was three. He's endured all sorts of treatments and surgeries, one of which affected his memory, so it took him much longer - hundreds of extra hours - to do his schoolwork. But he never fell behind, and he's headed to college this fall.

And then there's Shantell Steve, from my hometown of Chicago, Illinois. Even when bouncing from foster home to foster home in the toughest neighborhoods, she managed to get a job at a local health center; start a program to keep young people out of gangs; and she's on track to graduate high school with honors and go on to college.

Jazmin, Andoni and Shantell aren't any different from any of you. They faced challenges in their lives just like you do. But they refused to give up. They chose to take responsibility for their education and set goals for themselves. And I expect all of you to do the same.

That's why today, I'm calling on each of you to set your own goals for your education - and to do everything you can to meet them. Your goal can be something as simple as doing all your homework, paying attention in class, or spending time each day reading a book. Maybe you'll decide to get involved in an extracurricular activity, or volunteer in your community. Maybe you'll decide to stand up for kids who are being teased or bullied because of who they are or how they look, because you believe, like I do, that all kids deserve a safe environment to study and learn. Maybe you'll decide to take better care of yourself so you can be more ready to learn. And along those lines, I hope you'll all wash your hands a lot, and stay home from school when you don't feel well, so we can keep people from getting the flu this fall and winter.

Whatever you resolve to do, I want you to commit to it. I want you to really work at it.

I know that sometimes, you get the sense from TV that you can be rich and successful without any hard work -- that your ticket to success is through rapping or basketball or being a reality TV star, when chances are, you're not going to be any of those things.

But the truth is, being successful is hard. You won't love every subject you study. You won't click with every teacher. Not every homework assignment will seem completely relevant to your life right this minute. And you won't necessarily succeed at everything the first time you try.

That's OK. Some of the most successful people in the world are the ones who've had the most failures. JK Rowling's first Harry Potter book was rejected twelve times before it was finally published. Michael Jordan was cut from his high school basketball team, and he lost hundreds of games and missed thousands of shots during his career. But he once said, "I have failed over and over and over again in my life. And that is why I succeed."

These people succeeded because they understand that you can't let your failures define you - you have to let them teach you. You have to let them show you what to do differently next time. If you get in trouble, that doesn't mean you're a troublemaker, it means you need to try harder to behave. If you get a bad grade, that doesn't mean you're stupid, it just means you need to spend more time studying.

No one's born being good at things, you become good at things through hard work. You're not a varsity athlete the first time you play a new sport. You don't hit every note the first time you sing a song. You've got to practice. It's the same with your schoolwork. You might have to do a math problem a few times before you get it right, or read something a few times before you understand it, or do a few drafts of a paper before it's good enough to hand in.

Don't be afraid to ask questions. Don't be afraid to ask for help when you need it. I do that every day. Asking for help isn't a sign of weakness, it's a sign of strength. It shows you have the courage to admit when you don't know something, and to learn something new. So find an adult you trust - a parent, grandparent or teacher; a coach or counselor - and ask them to help you stay on track to meet your goals.

And even when you're struggling, even when you're discouraged, and you feel like other people have given up on you - don't ever give up on yourself. Because when you give up on yourself, you give up on your country.

The story of America isn't about people who quit when things got tough. It's about people who kept going, who tried harder, who loved their country too much to do anything less than their best.

It's the story of students who sat where you sit 250 years ago, and went on to wage a revolution and found this nation. Students who sat where you sit 75 years ago who overcame a Depression and won a world war; who fought for civil rights and put a man on the moon. Students who sat where you sit 20 years ago who founded Google, Twitter and Facebook and changed the way we communicate with each other.

So today, I want to ask you, what's your contribution going to be? What problems are you going to solve? What discoveries will you make? What will a president who comes here in twenty or fifty or one hundred years say about what all of you did for this country?

Your families, your teachers, and I are doing everything we can to make sure you have the education you need to answer these questions. I'm working hard to fix up your classrooms and get you the books, equipment and computers you need to learn. But you've got to do your part too. So I expect you to get serious this year. I expect you to put your best effort into everything you do. I expect great things from each of you. So don't let us down - don't let your family or your country or yourself down. Make us all proud. I know you can do it.

Thank you, God bless you, and God bless America.

White House Release


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

If they show this thing after lunch, most of them will be fast asleep by the fourth paragraph. Commie bastid! And what's with the God reference? I wonder if the ACLU will file a lawsuit to block this speech. If it was Bush making it they would.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WBZ-TV Boston *

*Watch the Pres. Obama Education speech on http://wbztv.com at noon; and share your thoughts while watching!*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Medford officials screening Obama's school speech*

Boston Globe - Travis Andersen - ‎4 hours ago‎
Superintendent Roy Belson said his staff will watch President Obama's address to schoolchildren at noon today, *...*

Video: Controversy over speech to students WWLP.com

Bay State Schools Scramble On Obama Speech Boston Channel.com


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

No one trusts the President any more, especially after the White House had to revise the lesson plan from the partisan line in the old one (talk about micromanagemnt):


> 1
> PreK-6 Menu of Classroom Activities:
> President Obama's Address to Students Across America
> Produced by Teaching Ambassador Fellows, U.S. Department of Education September 8, 2009
> ...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Ugly opposition to Obama's education speech went too far*

Fort Worth Star Telegram - ‎50 minutes ago‎
President Barack Obama's nationally broadcast talk to students Tuesday has to have been the most controversial stay-in-school speech ever delivered.

Video: President Obama addresses students WLUK

Obama's back-to-school speech inspires some kids The Associated Press


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

My daughter attends private Catholic school and they did not show this


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

CJIS said:


> President Barack Obama's nationally broadcast talk to students Tuesday has to have been the most controversial stay-in-school speech ever delivered.


The speech he gave was innocuous....the one he would have given, had this not blown up in his face, I bet was a LOT different...."I need you to talk to your parents....every American needs health insurance".


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> The speech he gave was innocuous....the one he would have given, had this not blown up in his face, I bet was a LOT different...."I need you to talk to your parents....every American needs health insurance".


It was what it was


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> My daughter attends private Catholic school and they did not show this


Neither did the Catholic school that my youngest attends. Makes those tuition payments worth the money.

It's interesting that the media really emphasized that his speech was just going to be about working hard, staying in school & washing your hands. But, I heard a report on WBZ radio that one of the first questions that he was asked was by a concerned student who wanted to know why the country didn't have universal healthcare. I didn't hear his response & don't know if they broadcast the questions. (I haven't had time to watch the speech.) Maybe I'm paranoid & it's just me, but does any one know any kid in highschool that's thikning about universal healthcare?  It's bad enough they have to pre-approve the questions, but now they're writing them too? A question about universal healthcare has as much place in a speech about education as a question about the Cambride PD has in a speech about healthcare. I think someone needs to take a remedial course on the concept of staying on topic.

Oh and as far as helping encourage my kids to stay in school & wash their hands, I got it covered barry. I don't need your help. My husband and I have parents, siblings, grand-parents, aunts, uncles & friends we can call on if we ever need backup.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

SO the question "Where is your birth certificate?" wouldn't fly?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I stuck to my word, my kids had a good day at home yesterday!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Laura was a teacher for God sakes and George know not to pull this crap. Just the libs screwy plan as usual.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mtc said:


> I think it'd intimidate and or scare the hell out of a little kid to think "The President wants to talk to ME??"


Sure, if he were a real president, but this community organizer is still acting as though he were on that campaign trail.

My six year old understands him from the perspective that he wants to steal all of her Disney World money and give it to all of the people that didn't try to do well in school.

Hey, the libs want to reach out to kids with BS propaganda and it's my job to raise my little conservative to be well informed in terms that she can understand. Just "sowing the seeds of love."


----------

